# Bear Carnage.



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Escalade sports. They are designed in evansville and built in florida I belied. The same people make trophy ridge products too. Where do you think those monsters got their limb design from man? Lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I thought Mcpherson had made those, huh, learn somethin new everyday. It looks like a good 3d bow.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

No PSE was the first with those limbs. I've heard that those carnages ibo at 325. I'd like to shoot one and see.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

same.


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

i am doing the same i just bout a fred bear lights out last year so im still set for a couple of years


----------



## targetcollector (Nov 24, 2010)

they ibo 345 not 325


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

I know they are claimed at 345 but every review I've read said they are at about 20 fps slower. That's why I'd like to see for myself.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I think I like the big bow shaped string stoppers. I just think it looks cool.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Alot of people don't like them but I actually do. I shot an attack and I liked it. I wonder how much different they are?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

No Idea, the bow seems like its more than 32" a t a. But thats a good size.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Bear is alright I have just never liked them to much. Thats just my opinion though. If you want a 3d bow I would check out the monster7, pse supra, bowtech specialist, Hoyt Am 35/maxxis 35, or elite xlr. Im sure the carnage is a fine bow though!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, the price is a little hefty, but I am not looking for a 3d bow right now. maybe a year or so. when people sell them.


----------



## 702Cory82 (Dec 6, 2009)

the carnage is an awesome bow. Way under rated in my opinion. Its fast, easy to shoot and very accurate. its also very, very quiet with no shock or vibe. If the bow said mathews on it, it would probably get looked at a whole lot different. Definately a shooter.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i have the attack (carnage little brother) and who ever said they ibo at 325 is full of it. maybe that is how fast they are getting which is smoking but im get 295 out of my attack 60lbs 28 inch draw 321 grain arrow and ishoot it for 3d and it has been chronographed.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

oh and pse has a few past parallel at rest bows but most are parallel until drawn back and bear had the past parallel split limb design back in the 80's


----------



## BassinBowhunter (May 6, 2011)

I shot the Carnage last week, and while we didn't chrono it, it was a fast bow with now handshock/vibration! It was also quiet too, and they was shooting at an indoor range. I don't really understand why Bear gets looked down upon by so many people on here, but I thought it was a quality bow! If I had the money to upgrade, I would definitely look at this bow! It is doing what most dual cam bows with less than 7 inch brace height are doing with a single cam and a 7.25 brace height!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

sweet! I am sure it would be a great 3D bow, I will look into them in a year or so when they are like 300 bucks.


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

same just got my used instinct im set till 2014


----------



## WHAC Hunter (Jul 3, 2006)

I got my 2009 Game Over right before last hunting season & took my elk with it, I love this bow! Its a very smooth draw cycle, extreamly quiet, no viberation/ hand shock & the IBO is 307, fast enough for this old dude lol!


----------



## ken1018 (Mar 10, 2010)

I love my Bears! My Carnage is getting between 330 and 338 fps. It is the nicest hunting bow ever, right in front of the Attack and the Elite GT500. I know 2 guys on Hoyts pro staff and they both said that the new Bears are amazing. Everyone needs to give them a chance and give Elite a chance.


----------



## WHAC Hunter (Jul 3, 2006)

ken1018 said:


> I love my Bears! My Carnage is getting between 330 and 338 fps. It is the nicest hunting bow ever, right in front of the Attack and the Elite GT500. I know 2 guys on Hoyts pro staff and they both said that the new Bears are amazing. Everyone needs to give them a chance and give Elite a chance.


Whats nice about my Game Over is its ease of the draw cycle, I tried an attack at 70# & the draw is far harder than my game over at 70#, so that is my only concern about either the Carnage or the Attack & me having one right now!
Otherwise I would upgrade in a flash, I've even thought about dropping a carnage to 60# & trying that, but haven't yet. The closest dealer for me is 70mi., I'm in no hurry though because like I said, my game over is really sweet!


----------



## Havoc2125 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm also thinking of getting the carnage a great deal on ebay. I'm new to the sport and i dont want to keep upgrading.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320741366802?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 

I went to my local shop and there was a 2011 Hoyt Rampage XT black for $669 bow only 
I have a 30.5 draw and 50 pound pull (for now) need to work those muscles.
I need someones opinion on the two which is a better buy, reliability and performance.
gonna target shoot then maybe go hunting. Thanks


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Havoc2125 said:


> I'm also thinking of getting the carnage a great deal on ebay. I'm new to the sport and i dont want to keep upgrading.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320741366802?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> I went to my local shop and there was a 2011 Hoyt Rampage XT black for $669 bow only
> ...


I say do not go with that bear, it may look good with the whole set up to a new shooters eye, but once you get a little better your just going to want to upgrade all that stuff away. I would try to get a new or mint, hoyt alpha max or maxxis from the AT classifieds if I were you. just my opinion.


----------

